# Friend's father was cursed by a magician.



## Pergamum (Feb 4, 2022)

I am coming online to get help with my homework (let you guys do the legwork and provide me the answers so I can relax here and sip more tea):

-My friend's father was cursed by a magician with black magic they claim. This is in SE Asia. He is a nominal believer and perhaps not saved. The family is worried. 

In simple English, if you wrote them, what would you advise?

(any reply is tacit permission for me to copy and paste your answers so I can enjoy my night out).


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 4, 2022)

What is the state of your soul? Do you truly trust in Jesus? If you do, then Jesus protects you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Romans678 (Feb 4, 2022)

Pergamum said:


> I am coming online to get help with my homework (let you guys do the legwork and provide me the answers so I can relax here and sip more tea):
> 
> -My friend's father was cursed by a magician with black magic they claim. This is in SE Asia. He is a nominal believer and perhaps not saved. The family is worried.
> 
> ...


There is therefore now no condemnation for those who are in Christ Jesus.
Romans 8:1 ESV

You could perhaps explain how Christ took all off the curses of his people upon himself, paid the penalty for said curses by being struck down by God on our behalf, and was raised on the third day completing the work and deeming us "un-cursable" forever. I hope this helps even if my grammar is atrocious [emoji2357][emoji16]

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## alexanderjames (Feb 4, 2022)

Romans678 said:


> There is therefore now no condemnation for those who are in Christ Jesus.
> Romans 8:1 ESV
> 
> You could perhaps explain how Christ took all off the curses of his people upon himself, paid the penalty for said curses by being struck down by God on our behalf, and was raised on the third day completing the work and deeming us "un-cursable" forever. I hope this helps even if my grammar is atrocious [emoji2357][emoji16]
> ...



I’m adding “un-cursable” to my dictionary.

1 John 4:4 came to mind. What a wonderful Saviour we have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KMK (Feb 4, 2022)

Tell them magicians are not very good at cursing. They mainly cast spells. Just be glad you didn't get cursed by an NFL football coach.


----------



## jw (Feb 4, 2022)

Commensurate with Jacob above, “Cease ye from main whose breath is in his nostrils.” - Isaiah

“Submit yourse[lf] unto the LORD. Resist the devil, and he will flee from you.” - James

“The devil is God’s devil.” - Luther (probably paraphrased)

“The devil is God’s master fenceman to teach us how to wield our weapons.” - Rutherford (also, likely pharaphrased)


----------



## Charles Johnson (Feb 4, 2022)

"Surely there is no enchantment against Jacob, neither is there any divination against Israel"
Numbers 23:23

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 6, 2022)

The last magician I met in Java told me he was safe doing his feats of strength (eating glass, poking swords through orifices, etc) as long as his spirit was the strongest in the area. I told him, "Prepare to possibly die then. I am a Christian and the Holy Spirit is stronger than any others" and 20 minutes later he was rushed off in an ambulance after collapsing. I should have chased the ambulance and yelled "Told ya so!" True story (but mostly afraid to tell it around some of you fuddy-duddies).

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Taylor (Feb 6, 2022)

In your encounters with magic/dark arts, do you find they wield actual power (e.g., Pharoah’s magicians in Exodus)?


----------



## Tom Hart (Feb 6, 2022)

Pergamum said:


> The last magician I met in Java told me he was safe doing his feats of strength (eating glass, poking swords through orifices, etc) as long as his spirit was the strongest in the area. I told him, "Prepare to possibly die then. I am a Christian and the Holy Spirit is stronger than any others" and 20 minutes later he was rushed off in an ambulance after collapsing. I should have chased the ambulance and yelled "Told ya so!" True story (but mostly afraid to tell it around some of you fuddy-duddies).


What a story! Do you know what happened to him?


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 6, 2022)

Tom Hart said:


> What a story! Do you know what happened to him?


Not sure. I had to take my son to go see the fighting roosters also at the Independence Day festivities. They also painted a guy white to symbolize the Dutch and kicked and drove him out of town to symbolize their freedom after WWII. That was interesting for me as the only white guy in the crowd. I yelled, "Kick that whitey" too to fit in and the locals laughed. Ha ha. Good times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 6, 2022)

Taylor said:


> In your encounters with magic/dark arts, do you find they wield actual power (e.g., Pharoah’s magicians in Exodus)?


They wield limited power; mostly work by deception and fear. Their true powers are not great. 

But we did have a tribal guy (unbeliever) say he was cursed by a shaman.... I examined him medically...no problems. A week later he was dead. Was this psychosomatic power of suggestion, coincidence, or something more? Who can tell? I've never seen a believer hurt by a curse, though. And I have been cursed. My baby cried suddenly for 15 minutes and I decided maybe I ought to pray, and that was it, the crying ceased. It is just like evil to attack the weak.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Feb 6, 2022)

Genuine occult practitioners, voodoo, Santeria, and the like, traffic with demons, and can channel demonic power and hurt those unprotected. The only protections are from those with greater demons, or from a sound believer in Christ. I say "sound" as a person better have a true walk, and living holy, and be familiar with the spiritual weapons available to him or her, i.e., the shield of faith and the sword of the Spirit, which is the word of God – familiar with the Scriptures pertaining to the warfare.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 6, 2022)

Pergamum said:


> I yelled, "Kick that whitey" too to fit in and the locals laughed.




Reminds of a scene from the Chris Farley movie "Black Sheep."

Reactions: Like 1


----------

